# when do things get easier?



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

I knew getting a GSD was a lot of work, regardless of their age, but I'm wondering when he will "calm" down. He is almost 5 months old and is much better than he was when he was 2-3 months. He has been through obedience classes, gets a long walk everyday, has playtime and one 15 minute obedience session (daily). I can't complain too much, because besides his hyperness he is a good dog overall.

However: He seems to get riled up on occasion and there is nothing I can do to calm him down. He jumps up on me or the counter tops when he knows he is not supposed to, takes human things and runs with them (socks etc). He is uncontrollable in these "moods" and I'm hoping it's just the puppy in him. I know he knows better. Things seemed a bit better once I got a squeaky ball for indoors though. He tends to focus on that and not taking human things...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

He takes human things so the humans will chase/play with him


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, stop chasing him when he steals stuff and it is no longer fun. He is still very young, Max started calming down closer to a year. He is now 15 months and much better than he used to be. Find other fun games for him to do, he is bored.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sometimes the best thing that you can do to limit an unwanted behavior is to ignore it. He's still young and REacts to action and activity around him.

BTW he's a dog and doesn't really know better. He does what he has to do to get you to pay attention. Also if he no longer thinks it's fun he'll stop.

Good Luck!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What is play time? He may not get enough exercise. The long walk is fine, but how much just off leash crazy fun and running around does he get? 

To steal MRL's usual series of examples, this is what a four/five/six month old can do EASILY, without getting overly tired:
20 minute leash walk to field: one hour of non-stop chasing with other dog, 20 minute leash walk back to house:










Six month old at the river with older dog:
Running:









Swimming:









Jumping:









Your pup may need more to tire him out. Mine would get at least two good walks a day, lots of running outside playing fetch, and trips to open areas where he can really run. You may not have an older dog for him to play with, but he can play with you! With pups, I usually limit their interaction with my older dog because I don't want them to get too attached and focused on her, most of the play (fetch!) is with me, so nice to have another dog around for a good game of chase once in a while, but the brunt of the time spent playing/training/interacting is with me only, so it can be done! 

You do not have to do this much all the time, but even once or twice a week will do a lot to really let them get rid of all that energy.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

It never fails: Whenever I see "bad" behavior -- giant dens dug in the yard, something torn up in the house, excessive barking -- it's because my dogs aren't getting enough exercise. 

But --  I had a shepherd/lab mix who finally calmed down at a year (of course I have a friend with a lab who is 3 and still hasn't). Depends on the dog. Layla, who is almost a year, was little miss perfect puppy and now is a force to be reckoned with. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD's also need mental stimulation. Lay a track with the dogs meal, that does give mental exercise, believe it or not!
Sometimes pups that are overtired will act naughty as well, crate time for that.
I think if you only have one dog, it is hard to get their energy out. Playing with other dogs really helps.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is now almost 17 months and while calmer than she was at 6 months is still not calm by any means. Around three most large breed dogs are stabilized though my lab was wild till he was 5 or 6.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax is 1 yr 4 months and he is SO much calmer now than he has been before. I find that going to different, new places, obedience classes, and off leash hiking really tire him out- I think because he gets a brain workout (exploring, learning, seeing new things) and a body workout.

In the house we do a lot of hide and seek (I hide his toys while he stays and then say 'find *toy name*' and he searches), feeding his food in kibble dispensing toys, making trails of his dinner.

We also do a lot of playing with the Chase-It or fetch in the backyard and mix the fun of chasing/fetching with short down stays in between. I think it helps him with self-control.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

It sounds like he needs more exercise, mental & physical, & more interaction with his people. Even with adequate exercise & attention he's still very much a young pup & will act like it. Just remember when you were a kid the forbidden &/or stupid things that were utterly irresistible & the boundless energy you enjoyed! Pups aren't so different. (Note, they turn into teenagers before they become adults.)


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

thank you everyone, what a great site. The long walk usually is "enough" for him, but I also give him leash off time in the backyard. I throw the ball with him for 15min or so and play with him a little in the house. He really is so much better than he used to be. Before, I could not sit on the couch in peace without him jumping up barking in my face. Now he leaves me be and for the most part, walks right by human things.

I think you all are correct, if I don't play with him, when he has human things, he will get the point.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think singe would explode with that amount of exercise.
He gets a potty break followed by 15-20 mins of r0unning in the back yard before work. At lunch he gets a 15 minute walk for potty time as well as a couple minutes of obedience. Conme home from work at 3pm. Potty amd playing in the back yard with Rayden and/or a family walk. Then more off-leash running and playing with obedience mixed in.
Even with all that, he sometimes gets th e zoomies in the house! He'll try to entice rayden into playing chase in the house or will grab socks from the laundry to try to get someone else to play keep away.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Depends on the dog and when they mature. I usually find 5-8 months stinks. Around a year my dogs start having really reliable obedience and then around 2-3 years they really settle into themselves.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka has been a dream pup, but she also gets a lot of physical and mental stimulation. Every morning, and no exaggeration EVERY, I get up at 4:30 or 5:00 and take the two dogs out and play fetch with a chuck-it, so longer distance running than capable with throwing a ball by hand. Then, because the two dogs are competitive they really fly to the balls (each has their own) and on the way back. 

There is mental stimulation in our games when the balls get lost in the alfalfa/snow and they are forced to use their noses while casting about for their balls. Plus, during the fetch game I work in the obedience commands that the puppy has been learning with treats, so as a young pup simple commands and now we are up to more complex routines and distance cues. Focus on my face not the ball is something I work on all the time and reward. I try to mix up the durations, intensity, lessons etc. We do this fetch twice a day with the afternoon session consisting of my pup only (no adult Lab). We always finish each hour of fetch with a 20 minute walk, with occasional tugging and tug targeting. Sometimes I throw tugging into the fetch sessions too.

Every week we go to a couple different classes like a socialization class when she was of that young age, and now obedience or agility and a Schutzhund session.

We throw in a monthly even twice monthly 3 hour hike off leash in the woods/fields and/or a 2 hour excursion to the city. 

We were doing some sheepherding, and hope to start that up again this spring. 

In the house I have incorporated scent discrimination play and other more trick exercises like targeting an upside down water bowl, or ringing a bell etc. 

Basically, what I'm trying to do is keep her active in all sorts of ways and try to eliminate too much repetitive routines. Minka has been super good in the house and has been sleeping out of her crate since she turned 5 months. I have no illusions that she is just such a great pup, I think it's mainly because her exercise physically and mentally, has worked for her. She is almost 11months now. Hope this list can help you think up a variety of ways to work with your puppy. It makes it more fun for both of you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi will be 3 this week She in the last six months, is just starting to really 'settle' and mature out. She was and still can be, a pretty demanding dog. Requires alot of physical and mental workout. No couch potatoe here. If I miss one day of doing 'nothing', I will pay for it)

I'm not complaining, (altho I probably do when it's pouring out!) because she keeps me going as well. If I didn't have her , I'd be sitting around eating bon bons and getting fat all day)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

It doesn't :rofl: just kiddding!!!! Molly is 1 1\2 years and she is allot calmer but she still has here days We enjoy her stealing our socks and have fun with it! We get her to remove our socks when we want them off.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> <snip> If I didn't have her , I'd be sitting around eating bon bons and getting fat all day)


Excellent . The lab, who was very overweight (hubby's dog) lost TWENTY pounds keeping up with the pup and I lost 10 pounds.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

JKlatsky said:


> Depends on the dog and when they mature. I usually find 5-8 months stinks. Around a year my dogs start having really reliable obedience and then around 2-3 years they really settle into themselves.


That is what I was going to say..if your dog is 5 mo it will probably get worse before it gets better! :wild: I found 7-8 mo to about 1.5 years old to be the most challenging. They still have a puppy brain but they are BIG by that point! Test the waters alot... hehe. It really is fun as they have sponge brains and will do anything with gusto, but it does take alot of time of course.

About 3 years old I noticed more maturing...but both of our dogs will be 5 yrs old or so in the next year and they require alot of exercise, especially Kelso. 

And mental exercise "brain games" ect are so important. And will tire them out just as much. Going places, seeing things, just doing anything!

The not jumping on counters and not taking your socks ect will come with consistency (and exercise)! Promise!

Enjoy!!!


----------

